# How's this for a rip-off?



## Foxbat (Jul 29, 2003)

Okay. It's rant time so let me explain:
I'm a bit of a collector of films and am in the process of replacing my Laser Disc collection with DVDs. 
So, I'm looking through the old discs and I come across This Island Earth. Hmmm, methinks, it's about time I got a copy of that on DVD. So off I trot to the good ol' web and visit my usual haunts. Bitter disappointment as I discover - yes it's out on DVD but unfortunately deleted.  Unperturbed by something as trivial as non-existance, I continue my quest and Lo and Behold! I find the object of my desire. This Island Earth on DVD - still in its original cellophane.....for $120. No Way Jose!
I try again and find it once more...this time for $540!!!!
This is the unacceptable face of capitalism...warts and all. Or am I being too harsh? People, the floor is yours.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 29, 2003)

Crikey - seems you have a penchant for rare films! In other words, you're something of an actual collector!

I'm very surpriosed the DVD was such a limited release - I did a quick look at amazon here. 

Certainly $540 sounds far too much. $120 dollars? That's about £80, yes? Still steep, but I guess it's a matter of whether you feel you can afford it.

On the issue of Laser Disc - isn't there software to convert to DVD format? Or is that against the rules of the game? 

The reason I mention that is that apparently the Laser Disc version of Star Wars is the only digital version of the film touted for release - that the original Star Wars trilogy will likely be released only in the "updated" form - ie, with all the CGI dumped into the screen.

And I'm sure I once read someone on another forum buying a DVD clone from the Laserdisc version from e-bay - apparently a few were coming out of Hong Kong. 

Now, would I pay £80 for an original incorruptible digital version of the first ever Star Wars film? You bet I'd consider it - but would unlikely be able to afford it. 

So I guess it's a case of deciding how much the film "This Island Earth" means to you, and how much you can actually stump for it. If there's no news of any future re-releases on DVD then perhaps it's best to get in now. Alternatively, you could always wait for the next generation of "blue" DVDs and see if there's a release there. I'm advising nuthin'!

You're right - the system sucks. Especially for $540. But I guess it's the old chestnut of supply and demand. Still surprised the studio kept the supply so terribly low. 

Do you think there will be a future release of the film again - either in the current DVD format, or any future ones? I'm afraid I don't have time to check out the issue at the moment.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes I suppose I do have a penchant for rare films but I'm not daft enough to pay those prices. I am a canny, stereotypical Scot after all, and you know what that means....he that touches my Sporran dies!!! In other words, my money and I are very fond of each other.
On the subject of Star Wars...I have the Laser Disc version of which you speak and the quality is excellent. And, yes I could transfer my Laser discs on to DVD but it just wouldn't be the same....I suppose it's a bit hard to explain. 
So it's wait and hope for a studio re-release, I suppose. 
On another note: I am on the hunt for a film called The Time Travellers (circa 1967 starring Jon Hoyt). So far no luck. I don't think it's ever been released on DVD, Laser Disc or VHS but you never know. I'd be grateful if any of you people out there find it if they could let me know...at a reasonable price of course. ;D


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 30, 2003)

I just carried out a quick search - and although I found reference to the film, I can't find it on DVD.


There's the general comment on the film, that I include here for the details for further research:

From 50's and 60's Horror Movies THO



> THE TIME TRAVELLERS (1964/Cine-Dobril Prod./AIP.) 84mins. US.
> Aka: TIME TRAP.
> Credits: Dir. & Sc: Ib Melchior; Prod: William Redlin; A.Prod: Don Levy; Ph: William (Vilmos) Zsigmond & Laszlo Kovacs; Ed: Hal Dennis; Art: Ray Storey; Sfx: David Hewitt; Mus: Richard La Salle. From a story by David Hewitt and Ib Melchior.
> Cast: Preston Foster, Philip Carey, Merry Anders, John Hoyt, Joan Woodbury, Steve Franken, Dolores Wells, Dennis Patrick, Gloria Leslie, Margaret Seldeen, Peter Strudwick, Forrest J. Ackerman.
> ...



I did find a claim that it's a deleted title on a site here, but it gives no useful information.

Sorry I couldn't be of much help.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 30, 2003)

Finding out that it is a deleted title is more than I've been able to do. The fact that it was once released means that there might be a few copies around somewhere. The chase continues. Many thanks.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 30, 2003)

I'd be cautious about taking a single website reference as meaning it was an actual deleted title. I suspect that the webmaster for the site may simply have uncategorised items showing "deleted" by default. It may be worth even contacting the person behind that site.


----------



## GnomeoftheWest (Aug 21, 2003)

There is a full version of the film along with The Mystery Science Theatre 3000 version on the Mystery Science DVD.
$19.95 I believe. Check it out.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanks for that Gnome. I'm off to check it out right now. 

Here's another one that really annoyed me: Son of Frankenstein/Ghost of Frankenstein double bill $99.99
Unbelievable!!!!  

And yet, I picked up Frankenstein meets the Wolfman/House of Frankenstein for $11.99  :


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 21, 2003)

I've been searching and discovered quite a few mystery science theatre DVDs. None, however,  have what I'm looking for so, if possible, I'd be grateful for any more info you can provide (full title of the DVD perhaps?). If not, I guess it's back to my fruitless surfing and hoping  
This thing is becoming a holy grail to me.


----------



## GnomeoftheWest (Aug 21, 2003)

Just found the Mystery Science version on ebay,
starting bid is $5.00,
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3343287653&category=1475


----------



## GnomeoftheWest (Aug 21, 2003)

This just in - found some more for you Foxbat
http://www.dvdesp.com/dvdview.php3?DVD_ID=909

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 22, 2003)

Here's the results.
Unfortunately, the first link was for the VHS version.
On the second link, there were 4 traders. One no longer was trading, one had it marked as unavailable and the other two kicked me back to Amazon and wanted $169. 
There is absolutely no way I'm paying that ridiculous price so my search continues. 
My best hope now is a region 2 release. (As contracts are usually drawn up seperately between regions, this is quite feasible).
Sincere thanks for your help.


----------



## GnomeoftheWest (Aug 22, 2003)

I'll keep looking..you have my complete empathy on this one...think I saw a copy at a local store not too long ago....I'll check it out.  Heck, I'll pick it up and do a trade or something with you....and if you find it in the meantime, it was always one of my favorites so I'm out nothing.
The Hunt Is On!!!


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 22, 2003)

Lol!
Keep watching the skies!


----------

